
OpenBSD Virtualization FAQ - RomanZolotarev
http://www.openbsd.org/faq/faq16.html
======
RomanZolotarev
Thanks to Solene Rapenne solene@

[https://marc.info/?l=openbsd-
cvs&m=154045787500377&w=2](https://marc.info/?l=openbsd-
cvs&m=154045787500377&w=2)

